# Christmas presents



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

If you celebrate Christmas, I all hope you all get wonderful gifts.
I received the most precious gift of my life this year.
I got to stand in for a friend who was sick an could not make his commitment to go
Puerto Rico to help with the relief efforts.
Sure, for the weeks I was there and still to this day, I can't seem to get rid of that ache in my heart.
But, I feel like I was given the gift of sight.
Never again will I get so deep into the forest, I can't see the trees.
Thinking about all of you, Jeff


----------

